# When the deck comes tumbling down



## jar546 (May 4, 2016)

For the size of this deck, it does not appear to be even remotely close to being over capacity.  This is pretty good video of the actual collapse as seen from 2 different angles.  Enjoy and please comment.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 5, 2016)

Point load created with the 20 or so people gathered in one spot.
Agree it should not have collapsed


----------



## Inspector Gift (May 5, 2016)

Great share!   I need to add that to my collection of deck failures...  So many deck builders just don't know better, or understand the importance of proper connectors and fastener placement.


----------



## Msradell (May 5, 2016)

I saw information about that deck collapse somewhere else. I believe the issue was that the only connection from the front beam to the support posts were nails that had rusted through!


----------



## steveray (May 6, 2016)

In the last video you can see the toddler reach for the table on the way down....He knew what was going on. I remember seeing that before as well and thought it was a rusted fastener issue as well and possibly bearing...


----------



## mcyr (May 6, 2016)

Concentrated load to the perimeter caused whatever attachment they had at the support posts to let go. 
Would be interesting to see how the deck was attached to these posts. Obviously defective installation.


----------



## mcyr (May 6, 2016)

I found the deck post connection on a screen grab, but don't know how to post the picture without the URL. No wonder this deck collapsed. I am sure someone will get sued. 
You can see 6 nails at the post for attachment. Amazing it lasted that long before the collapse.


----------



## lubbockfence (May 6, 2016)

Wow, scary!  Someone's getting a phone call about poor workmanship.


----------



## steveray (May 9, 2016)

mcyr said:


> I found the deck post connection on a screen grab, but don't know how to post the picture without the URL. No wonder this deck collapsed. I am sure someone will get sued.
> You can see 6 nails at the post for attachment. Amazing it lasted that long before the collapse.



If there is a permit, EVERYONE will get sued....


----------



## tmurray (May 10, 2016)

We don't allow flush mount. The beam must bear directly on the column. In construction where the guard posts are continuation of the column, the contractor must notch the column for the beam to sit on it.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 7, 2017)

"Bummer" the video is no longer available, how many were hurt?


----------

